# How is your self esteem? Quiz.



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 72% of the Time*

You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.

Well that was bad...

http://www.blogthings.com/howisyourselfesteemquiz/


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

According to the quiz, I have low self-esteem 40% of the time. Generally, you feel pretty darn great about who you are, even when you mess up or fail.
Occasionally, a huge setback will make you question yourself, but you pick yourself up quickly. I did better than I thought.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I got 100%
You're definitely in a low place right now, but you also know deep down that you can get out of your funk.
Take a chance and make a new friend or try a new interest. Shaking things up will give you the self-esteem boost you need!


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

_*You Have Low Self Esteem 92% of the Time*
You're definitely in a low place right now, but you also know deep down that you can get out of your funk.
Take a chance and make a new friend or try a new interest. Shaking things up will give you the self-esteem boost you need!_

I don't like this lol, maybe I should take a retest.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

You Have Low Self Esteem 24% of the Time

Generally, you feel pretty darn great about who you are, even when you mess up or fail.
Occasionally, a huge setback will make you question yourself, but you pick yourself up quickly.

Meh so so


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 64% of the Time*

You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.

------------

A lot of those things simply had to do with social anxiety, not low self-esteem, so I don't take this score too seriously. Besides, many of the things I checked that did have to do with low self-esteem were things that I'm not emotionally affected by. (Like feeling like no one would notice if I went away. I don't care if no one notices.) That's why I don't believe in self-esteem as a helpful concept.


----------



## Yeezus92 (Dec 30, 2011)

52%


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

You Have Low Self Esteem 88% of the Time

You're definitely in a low place right now, but you also know deep down that you can get out of your funk. Take a chance and make a new friend or try a new interest. Shaking things up will give you the self-esteem boost you need!


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

You Have Low Self Esteem 76% of the Time

You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.

This explains a lot...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 52% of the Time*
While you sometimes feel good about yourself, you tend to struggle a little with self esteem issues.
It's not about changing who you are, it's about accepting your faults. You just need to be less critical and demanding of yourself!


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Why does the message seem to be so much less definite the higher score you get?


----------



## IHugZombles (Dec 17, 2011)

You Have Low Self Esteem 76% of the Time

You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 64% of the Time*

You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.

-------------------
I had never associated a lot of the things on there with self-esteem to begin with. Some were due to my misanthropy and others because of anxiety. So no, I don't think that my self-esteem is actually that low.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 48% of the Time*

While you sometimes feel good about yourself, you tend to struggle a little with self esteem issues.
It's not about changing who you are, it's about accepting your faults. You just need to be less critical and demanding of yourself!


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

76% of the time. Its lower than i thought it would be which is good i guess.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 68% of the Time*

You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not. You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

40% of the time

Generally, you feel pretty darn great about who you are, even when you mess up or fail.
Occasionally, a huge setback will make you question yourself, but you pick yourself up quickly.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 64% of the Time*

You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 64% of the Time*

You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.

- The number seems accurate, I'm having issues with self confidence so it isn't all that shocking but they make it seem like feeling better about yourself is as easy as it gets, when it's not.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

You Have Low Self Esteem 80% of the Time. You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not. You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

72%.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

My retest: *You Have Low Self Esteem 52% of the Time*... I think I can live with that.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 72% of the Time
*
You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.

eh, i dont really have low self-esteem though. i used to have low self-esteem. it's just mainly the anxiety.


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

92%..... Yeyyyy. >_>


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Forty eight percent.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 44% of the Time

*While you sometimes feel good about yourself, you tend to struggle a little with self esteem issues.
It's not about changing who you are, it's about accepting your faults. You just need to be less critical and demanding of yourself!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 84% of the Time
*
You're definitely in a low place right now, but you also know deep down that you can get out of your funk.
Take a chance and make a new friend or try a new interest. Shaking things up will give you the self-esteem boost you need!


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

84% for me!! 

Definitely a little higher than I was hoping for. I was hoping to be closer to like 60 or so. But not totally unexpected. Eventually I'll be able to answer no to most of those questions. Or not check the radio box.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 96% of the Time*

_You're definitely in a low place right now, but you also know deep down that you can get out of your funk.
Take a chance and make a new friend or try a new interest. Shaking things up will give you the self-esteem boost you need!
_
Apparently I'm just in a "funk" though so it's going to go away soon. All I have to do is "take a chance" and my self-esteem is going to skyrocket. It's that easy to make friends and change your life!

Solid advice.

:roll


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 80% of the Time*

​ ​ You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

You Have Low Self Esteem 76% of the Time

"You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not."

*True enough.*

"You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar."

*I'm not so sure about that part...*


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

You Have Low Self Esteem 64% of the Time
You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.

Sounds about right!


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

56%
While you sometimes feel good about yourself, you tend to struggle a little with self esteem issues.
It's not about changing who you are, it's about accepting your faults. You just need to be less critical and demanding of yourself! 

Sounds about right.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 84% of the Time*










You're definitely in a low place right now, but you also know deep down that you can get out of your funk.
Take a chance and make a new friend or try a new interest. Shaking things up will give you the self-esteem boost you need!

How is Your Self Esteem?

Blogthings: Our Quizzes Weren't Written By Bored 12 Year Olds


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

You Have Low Self Esteem 56% of the Time

While you sometimes feel good about yourself, you tend to struggle a little with self esteem issues.
It's not about changing who you are, it's about accepting your faults. You just need to be less critical and demanding of yourself!


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

You Have Low Self Esteem 68% of the Time

You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.

sounds about right..........


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

72%


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

88% hmmn seems about right..


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

> *You Have Low Self Esteem 88% of the Time*
> 
> You're definitely in a low place right now, but you also know deep down that you can get out of your funk.
> 
> Take a chance and make a new friend or try a new interest. Shaking things up will give you the self-esteem boost you need!


Worse than I had expected, but then again, I'm not all that honest with myself anyway and try to deny that I have really low self-esteem..


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

88


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

You Have Low Self Esteem 84% of the Time.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

60%


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

76%


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

64%.. I know this test is complete bull**** because its not that high.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

You Have Low Self Esteem 88% of the Time


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

You Have Low Self Esteem 72% of the Time. Probably right.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 100% of the Time*


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 60% of the Time*

While you sometimes feel good about yourself, you tend to struggle a little with self esteem issues.
It's not about changing who you are, it's about accepting your faults. You just need to be less critical and demanding of yourself!

I noticed you can't uncheck the options, does that mean the quiz doesn't like me?? :blank


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

76%


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 64% of the Time*

*!*

​​
You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

92%


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

40%....yolo...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry, didn't do quizz. but I can tell you it's quite low


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

You Have Low Self Esteem 80% of the Time

You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not. You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.

How surprising. :roll


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ape in space said:


> *You Have Low Self Esteem 64% of the Time*
> 
> You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
> You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.
> ...


This is what I got as well.


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

Feels like I'll get a guaranteed 50% at least from the issues that arises from my SA alone, and another 10-20% from my depression. I refuse to test myself, I confess that it's low.


----------



## painfullyshy2013 (May 26, 2012)

I have low self esteem 68% of the time how depressing


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

You Have Low Self Esteem 88% of the Time

Yeah I think it should be higher. I only answered "no" to the questions about worrying how I look and having no energy.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

80%


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 84% of the Time*


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

68%


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

68% also


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

72% of the Time


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

You Have Low Self Esteem 92% of the Time

hm. surprised it wasn't higher.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

You Have Low Self Esteem 56% of the Time

While you sometimes feel good about yourself, you tend to struggle a little with self esteem issues. It's not about changing who you are, it's about accepting your faults. You just need to be less critical and demanding of yourself!

Better than I thought.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

It says: 
*You Have Low Self Esteem 64% of the Time*

However, I clicked one and it would not let me "unclick it."


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 80% of the Time*

You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 36% of the Time*

Generally, you feel pretty darn great about who you are, even when you mess up or fail.
Occasionally, a huge setback will make you question yourself, but you pick yourself up quickly.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 96% of the Time*










*Post it now!*

​
​
You're definitely in a low place right now, but you also know deep down that you can get out of your funk.
Take a chance and make a new friend or try a new interest. Shaking things up will give you the self-esteem boost you need!


----------



## hayden74 (Jun 5, 2012)

You Have Low Self Esteem 96% of the Time

I wasn't sure about the 'If someone contradicts you, you feel like they don't like you.' statement as I didn't really understand it, so I didn't tick that box.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 92% of the Time*

Not that anybody gives a ****. This is just a ctrl c ctrl v thread.


----------



## nicia (Feb 19, 2011)

You HaveLow Self Esteem 52% of the Time

While you sometimesfeel good about yourself, you tendto struggle a little with self esteem issues. It'snot about changing who you are, it's about accepting yourfaults. You just need to beless critical and demanding of yourself!


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

92%. boooo. how does having low self-esteem cause a lack of energy?


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 92% of the Time*

You're definitely in a low place right now, but you also know deep down that you can get out of your funk.
Take a chance and make a new friend or try a new interest. Shaking things up will give you the self-esteem boost you need!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

You Have Low Self Esteem 20% of the Time

You have high exceptionally high self-esteem and a healthy sense of self worth.
You believe in yourself, and you know how to be the real you. You love yourself, imperfections and all.


(Probably because I'm old and when you get my age, you mostly don't give a damn what other people think about you).


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

84%


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

100%. Beautiful.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream (Mar 2, 2010)

You Have Low Self Esteem 36% of the Time

Somewhat less than expected.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 96% of the Time*

_You're definitely in a low place right now, but you also know deep down that you can get out of your funk. Take a chance and make a new friend or try a new interest. Shaking things up will give you the self-esteem boost you need!_

---------

Ouch. Haha! I knew it'd turn out like that .


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 48% of the Time.*

While you sometimes feel good about yourself, you tend to struggle a little with self esteem issues. It's not about changing who you are, it's about accepting your faults. You just need to be less critical and demanding of yourself!

Yeah.


----------



## ShannelTheUgly (Feb 11, 2012)

You Have Low Self Esteem 96% of the Time


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

I have low self esteem 76% of the time.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 96% of the Time*


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

72%. My Friend gets 84%.
Oh well..hopefully it just means there's 72% & 84% space for improvement.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 64% of the Time.*

You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 80% of the Time
*

You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.

>>ugh! low self esteem is so NOT attractive.


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 88% of the Time*

_You're definitely in a low place right now, but you also know deep down that you can get out of your funk.
Take a chance and make a new friend or try a new interest. Shaking things up will give you the self-esteem boost you need! 
_

I'm not really surprised.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

*You have no self esteem if you want to view life please download self esteem here*

That what I got.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

You Have Low Self Esteem 80% of the Time

You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 84% of the Time
You're definitely in a low place right now, but you also know deep down that you can get out of your funk.
Take a chance and make a new friend or try a new interest. Shaking things up will give you the self-esteem boost you need!*

Not good...


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 80% of the Time*










You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.

How is Your Self Esteem?

Blogthings: A Fine Line Between Insight and Stupidity


----------



## diffidentt (Jul 23, 2012)

I have low self estem 92% of the time..
that's a lot higher than expected haha


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

I, apparently, have low self-esteem 68% of the time:

​
You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not. You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.

...


----------



## cptdude (Jul 30, 2012)

While you sometimes feel good about yourself, you tend to struggle a little with self esteem issues.
It's not about changing who you are, it's about accepting your faults. You just need to be less critical and demanding of yourself!

60% of the time i hv low self esteem


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 100% of the Time *

You're definitely in a low place right now, but you also know deep down that you can get out of your funk.
Take a chance and make a new friend or try a new interest. Shaking things up will give you the self-esteem boost you need!

Blahhhhh


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

8% of the time.

You have high exceptionally high self-esteem and a healthy sense of self worth.
You believe in yourself, and you know how to be the real you. You love yourself, imperfections and all.

Thats almost completely untrue.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i had 92% the last time i took it. now i have 96%


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 84% of the Time*

You're definitely in a low place right now, but you also know deep down that you can get out of your funk.
Take a chance and make a new friend or try a new interest. Shaking things up will give you the self-esteem boost you need!


----------



## Savril (Dec 10, 2011)

You Have Low Self Esteem 88% of the Time
You're definitely in a low place right now, but you also know deep down that you can get out of your funk.
Take a chance and make a new friend or try a new interest. Shaking things up will give you the self-esteem boost you need!


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 60% of the Time*

While you sometimes feel good about yourself, you tend to struggle a little with self esteem issues.
It's not about changing who you are, it's about accepting your faults. You just need to be less critical and demanding of yourself!


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 44% of the Time

*While you sometimes feel good about yourself, you tend to struggle a little with self esteem issues.
It's not about changing who you are, it's about accepting your faults. You just need to be less critical and demanding of yourself!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 68% of the Time
*
You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

You Have Low Self Esteem 72% of the Time

You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.


----------



## Jellie (Jun 6, 2012)

You Have Low Self Esteem 84% of the Time

You're definitely in a low place right now, but you also know deep down that you can get out of your funk.
Take a chance and make a new friend or try a new interest. Shaking things up will give you the self-esteem boost you need!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I think I'm overcoming my self esteem issues of the past.......

You Have Low Self Esteem 8% of the Time

You have high exceptionally high self-esteem and a healthy sense of self worth.
You believe in yourself, and you know how to be the real you. You love yourself, imperfections and all.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

You Have Low Self Esteem 60% of the Time
While you sometimes feel good about yourself, you tend to struggle a little with self esteem issues.
It's not about changing who you are, it's about accepting your faults. You just need to be less critical and demanding of yourself!


----------



## gopidevi (Aug 21, 2012)

16% of the time

You have high exceptionally high self-esteem and a healthy sense of self worth.
You believe in yourself, and you know how to be the real you. You love yourself, imperfections and all.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 84% of the Time*

Makes sense I suppose.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 88% of the Time*


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

*12% of the time*

You have high exceptionally high self-esteem and a healthy sense of self worth.
You believe in yourself, and you know how to be the real you. You love yourself, imperfections and all.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

While you sometimes feel good about yourself, you tend to struggle a little with self esteem issues.
It's not about changing who you are, it's about accepting your faults. You just need to be less critical and demanding of yourself! 

A 60%... I guess that's not too bad!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

64 %.I do worry a lot about how i look.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

You have low self-esteem 80% of the time.


----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)

You have low self esteem 84 % of the time.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

You Have Low Self Esteem 84% of the Time

You're definitely in a low place right now, but you also know deep down that you can get out of your funk.
Take a chance and make a new friend or try a new interest. Shaking things up will give you the self-esteem boost you need!

http://www.anrdoezrs.net/lo97biroiq57DBAA67576A6F789?sid=sara-03-24-10


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

You Have Low Self Esteem 44% of the Time


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

You have high exceptionally high self-esteem and a healthy sense of self worth.
You believe in yourself, and you know how to be the real you. You love yourself, imperfections and all.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 0% of the Time*

You have high exceptionally high self-esteem and a healthy sense of self worth.
You believe in yourself, and you know how to be the real you. You love yourself, imperfections and all.

Woo :boogie


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

You Have Low Self Esteem 44% of the Time


While you sometimes feel good about yourself, you tend to struggle a little with self esteem issues.
It's not about changing who you are, it's about accepting your faults. You just need to be less critical and demanding of yourself! 

I thought i would get more than 44%


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 76% of the Time*

I thought i would have scored much higher


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

You're definitely in a low place right now, but you also know deep down that you can get out of your funk.
Take a chance and make a new friend or try a new interest. Shaking things up will give you the self-esteem boost you need! 

84%


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 36% of the Time*

Generally, you feel pretty darn great about who you are, even when you mess up or fail.
Occasionally, a huge setback will make you question yourself, but you pick yourself up quickly.​


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 96% of the Time
*

You're definitely in a low place right now, but you also know deep down that you can get out of your funk.
Take a chance and make a new friend or try a new interest. Shaking things up will give you the self-esteem boost you need!

Unsure whether to laugh or cry right now


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 72% of the Time*

You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 96% of the Time

You're definitely in a low place right now, but you also know deep down that you can get out of your funk.
Take a chance and make a new friend or try a new interest. Shaking things up will give you the self-esteem boost you need! *

I'd have gotten 100%, but I'm not a perfectionist since I am too lazy to care about things.


----------



## winnerlad (Nov 25, 2012)

You Have Low Self Esteem 20% of the Time


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 44% of the Time*

While you sometimes feel good about yourself, you tend to struggle a little with self esteem issues.
It's not about changing who you are, it's about accepting your faults. You just need to be less critical and demanding of yourself!


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 68% of the Time*

You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

96%


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 68% of the Time*

You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 52% of the Time
*While you sometimes feel good about yourself, you tend to struggle a little with self esteem issues.
It's not about changing who you are, it's about accepting your faults. You just need to be less critical and demanding of yourself!


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

*You Have Low Self Esteem 76% of the Time*

You tend to blame yourself when things go wrong, regardless of whether it's your fault or not.
You're anxious to please others and rely too much on their opinions. Learn to please yourself first, and your confidence will soar.


----------

